# wohler 340 camera review



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

This is just a very limited use time review. The first thing about the wohler I noticed is it has no spring between the camera and the push rod. And no safety cables. The camera is threaded onto the push rod so if it was not tight you would lose it! They have a short piece of flexable pushrod like a leader that allows the camera head to make bends. The picture quality is top notch! Crystal clear real good definition. The push rod seems good about the diameter of the seesnake flat pack units, it is very slippery which is good for pushing in the pipe but your hands slip on it while pushing. But it seems tough enough I pushed it out a 4" that transitions to 6" 100 feet the max of the unit. I had a major offset that was like a sidewalk curb and I could not force it to bump over it like I can with a seesnake. Maybe with a centering guide it could have made it plus I was being a little nice to it (it's new). But the ability to pan and tilt was awesome! I could approach a seperated joint and look all around the joint and see if i saw soil or pipe showing how bad the separation really was. And you can really look at the wall of the pipe if needed. I have ordered some accessories that allow the camera to be pointed back at you which will allow looking backward at Y's. The distance counter works well, feet and inches. The recording feature to digital SD card works fine. One thing is you need a rag around to wipe the camera and control buttons off as you work. I also ordered the sonde for it as it does not come with a sonde. It is all in a nice case that seems around 20 lbs. I did not buy it as a stand alone go to camera system but really for the pan and tilt. I think it would be a good camera if someone could not afford a seesnake system. If you already have a good 200 foot sewer camera and need pan and tilt this is a good camera. Cost is around $4400. It is german made and the germans usually do a pretty good job on things they make. I will post more as I use it.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Pan and tilt is definitely a cool innovation. 

I'll be curious as to where the sonde goes w/o a spring coil behind the head, though. Please follow up with this...I'm very interested :yes:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The sonde is installed between the camera and the push rod before you install the camera.
Here is a link to a picture of the sonde
http://www.intertest.com/accessories/16447-wohler-replacement-sonde-for-locator-kit-model-3827


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow...very modular :thumbsup:

Does this mean plumbers can just order new heads and sondes as needed and replace ourselves?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea the modular layout allows anyone to change the items. It has little glass or plastic domes that you change as you scuff them from use. The cameras are $1200 if you smoke one. The sonde is $500 despite what that link I posted shows. Mine also came with a smaller camera that does not pan and tilt just a straight camera but it is smaller fits in 2' lines. I have only used it on my bench not in a line.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I have used that pan/tilt before, pretty cool function. I remember the head was round.

It didn't seem as if the pushrod would be stiff enough to use it on long runs. I think the pushrod is blue and rather small compared to like a Mini Sea Snake

Perma Liner in Florida had purchased one so the customers could see what the liners looked like from inside the pipe.

I was the first time they broke it out to use, Andrew let me review, I said it look pretty good deal for the price.

I am not sure how sturdy it is, I did like the small carry case. I think this camera is better for looking at individual pipes rather than try to camera a complete house.

I too await to see how the OP post in the future regarding it use and his actual reviews.....


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Forced myself to pretend the wohler was the only camera I had today and used it four times. The one inch fixed camera head is great! It can go 100 feet for small lines currently I use my ridgid micro drain but it can only go 30 feet so the longer push cable will come in handy, I know they now make a 65 foot micro drain but now I won't buy it. On the 3 sewers I did it was fine with the larger 1.5" pan and tilt head. The one thing I will say is this is truly a camera it feels like a delicate instrument when you are using it, the seesnake fullsize is a tank like your favorite pipe wrench you can shove it through soft stoppages and over large offsets. I don't think the wohler is like some cheap camera that will fall apart and if someone used it as the only camera they had it will do fine, but if you start abusing it like a seesnake I doubt it would last.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Cuda said:


> Forced myself to pretend the wohler was the only camera I had today and used it four times. The one inch fixed camera head is great! It can go 100 feet for small lines currently I use my ridgid micro drain but it can only go 30 feet so the longer push cable will come in handy, I know they now make a 65 foot micro drain but now I won't buy it. On the 3 sewers I did it was fine with the larger 1.5" pan and tilt head. The one thing I will say is this is truly a camera it feels like a delicate instrument when you are using it, the seesnake fullsize is a tank like your favorite pipe wrench you can shove it through soft stoppages and over large offsets. I don't think the wohler is like some cheap camera that will fall apart and if someone used it as the only camera they had it will do fine, but if you start abusing it like a seesnake I doubt it would last.


I concur, very good post. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

A little update on the Wohler 340, it comes with plastic domes that screw on and cover the pan and tilt camera, they sell them in 10 packs and you need them! Almost every job needs a new one they are easily scratched and make the image fuzzy at $80 bucks for 10 I don't like that. They have a glass dome that is $180 and I have ordered that to see how long it lasts will update that later after I use it. Also the instructions say to wipe the push rod as you bring it back but in practice that is a little hard when you have wet sewage gloves on, I have tried cheap clothes and that is fine but reeling back in is slow because you need 3 hands. As for the good points it is so killer to see a tie in and pan the camera up and look down the other line! Joints in concrete and clay are so easy to spin the whole 360 and see if there is soil or not. Cracks or fractures can really be studied when the camera can move to better view points. So All and All I would buy it again.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks very much for the update, Cuda :thumbup:...let us know how the glass dome works out, plz


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Cuda said:


> Forced myself to pretend the wohler was the only camera I had today and used it four times. The one inch fixed camera head is great! It can go 100 feet for small lines currently I use my ridgid micro drain but it can only go 30 feet so the longer push cable will come in handy, I know they now make a 65 foot micro drain but now I won't buy it. On the 3 sewers I did it was fine with the larger 1.5" pan and tilt head. The one thing I will say is this is truly a camera it feels like a delicate instrument when you are using it, the seesnake fullsize is a tank like your favorite pipe wrench you can shove it through soft stoppages and over large offsets. I don't think the wohler is like some cheap camera that will fall apart and if someone used it as the only camera they had it will do fine, but if you start abusing it like a seesnake I doubt it would last.


Now they are 30', 65', 85' and 100' depending on which camera and push rod.

Mark


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to a short video I did today. The push action seems real jumpy but it is because I was in a 10 pit with very little room so I could not push out right, but it shows things you just can't see with a straight push camera.

hold on a sec you tube added enhancements that make the vid blurry. will post new link in a minute.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZtMLLKEPT0


----------

